# Recommended beans for areopress or french press



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

Any suggestions please?

Have been using Hasbean for the last year for brewed but want to change of roaster as so many others out there.

Would be mainly drinking them black (wife has a bit of milk in hers) and usually via the aeropress or french press.

Usually like coffee that has notes of chocolate, caramel and nuts (although cant really taste them!) alternatively if there is a coffee that suits brewed and espresso and available in big bag that would be ideal.


----------



## scottcolfer (Mar 26, 2013)

There are so many coffee beans out there I couldn't recommend just one, rather that you explore some of the roasters in the UK.

I can help with roasters in London, I've trialled several and added them to a Google map (I think most/all of them deliver):

http://goo.gl/maps/1l8ZE


----------



## Saftlad (Nov 12, 2013)

I've got a big bag of Rave Signature in work. Goes in a FP nicely, and just as good through the aeropress.

Caramel, chocolate & almonds is the claim. I've yet to get the almonds, but get the other two almost all the time.


----------

